

Speaking in Code: Teaching Blind and Visually Impaired Students to Program - kyleslattery
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v93or1v6xCk

======
elptacek
Our results show that some words commonly used in programming languages do not
relate well to the concepts they are meant to describe. For instance, in our
tests, we tested words that meant "doing something zero or more times." We
found that, for nonprogrammers, among the words rated lowest for describing
this concept were "do", "foreach", "while" and "for."

This makes me feel a lot less stupid for having struggled with these concepts
(maybe not these exact concepts, but similar ones) myself.

------
kyleslattery
Here's "Sodbeans", the NetBeans module they're developing:
<http://sodbeans.sourceforge.net/>

